# Showcase dogs 10lbs and under!!!



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just thought i should show my chihuahuas, Paco(brown) is 7.5lbs and Zoey(B&W) is 5lbs :-D Zoey is my baby girl i carried her the car ride home when she was not even the length of a banana and i love her so much, she sleeps with me and never leaves me :3. Paco, is a terd and is vicious with me and is my sister's boy -.-. little terd, he's still cute though ;-)

Show off your teeny pups!!!! have fun and feel free to comment


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is Bella! She might way more than 10 pounds... But she is a Shih-Tzu Yorkie cross. I love her to pieces! she is my baby!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dawwwwww she's a cutie 
I'm plannning on my next dogs once i'm out of college being a husky... And if i still have Zoey with me she can make a huge friend 😂


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I want a St. Bernard! I love their huge heads and sweet attitudes! Bella will have a huge friend then! Lol.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

This is my baby Zelda. She was a total impulse purchase. Everything they tell you not to do I basically did but I couldn't pass her up. I actually got her when I originally went in to the store to see their bettas. She was slightly more expensive.  I also have a Beagle mix Molly but she's 20lbs.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

@Rosewynn, I love the second picture of your dog in the bathtub! That's hilarious!


I would show my puppy Lucy but she is a 45 pounder. 

And cute dogs everyone!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Here is me and three of my littles. One is just out of the image at my feet (you can kinda see the top of her head, she is LuLu the Silky Terrier). Then I have four bigs too, but since this is a littles thread. 

Marilyn is the Mini Pin (who may have some Chihuahua in there). Elvis is the Chinese Crested. And, Gable is the Toy Poodle.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

AWWWW i love your mini Pin!!


----------

